# FTP chmod | LIST unter Win und Unix



## Dit_ (9. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

ein Unix FTPServer liefert mir eine Dateiliste (Befehl: LIST):


> drwxr-x---   9 dit      gsadmin      4096 Aug  7 19:32 .
> drwxr-x---   4 500      gsadmin      4096 Jul 16 13:45 ..
> drwxr-xr-x   2 dit      gsadmin      4096 Nov  5  2010 .temp
> drwxr-xr-x   2 dit      gsadmin      4096 Jul 22 16:29 ordner_1
> drwxr-xr-x   6 dit      gsadmin      4096 Apr  3 17:58 ordner_2



Ich soll mein FTPModul auch an Windows FTPServer anpassen. Leider konnte ich niergendwo finden was Windows auf die Anfrage LIST antwortet. Ich wollte auch zum Test bei mir auf dem Rechner den FTPDienst starten... ging leider unter XP Home Ed. nicht .

weiss jem vielleicht was ein WinFTPServer auf die LIST Anfrage Anwortet?

Und nächste Frage:  Berechtigung der Form *drwxr-xr-x* wird nur in Unix verwendet. Wie ist es unter WIndows? 0777?

Hoffen jemand könnte mir helfen.

danke schon mal


----------



## musiKk (9. Aug 2011)

Meinst du mit _WinFTPServer_ diesen oder irgendeinen unter Windows?

Das List-Format ist im FTP-Protokoll nicht spezifiziert und kann von jedem Server neu definiert werden. Du kannst ja mal schauen, wie Commons Net das macht.

Ansonsten solltest Du nochmal versuchen, einen FTP Server zum Test zu starten. Vor allem auch um die Unix-Berechtigungs-Frage zu klären. Ich habe immer FileZilla Server verwendet, das ging ziemlich einfach.


----------



## Dit_ (9. Aug 2011)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Das List-Format ist im FTP-Protokoll nicht spezifiziert und kann von jedem Server neu definiert werden.



oh ehe... 

ja aber ein client muss doch wissen wie die Atwort geparst werden muss :shock: .


----------

